# For your first birth...how long did you push?



## starlein26 (Apr 28, 2004)

i pushed for 2 hours with ds and i just found out that a colleague of dh's got her dd out with 4 pushes...is this possible? tell me your pushing story.


----------



## scatterbrainedmom (May 31, 2005)

ds1 I pushed for 2-3 hours -hospital with an epi
ds2 I pushed for about 15 minutes -hospital with an epi
ds3 I pushed less than 20 seconds -home birth

I have friends who have done it natural and with drugs and some pushed for a long time and some very little. I think it just depends on the person.


----------



## Guest* (Aug 5, 2004)

I don't know exactly. I wasn't even aware I was pushing until my DH saw dd's head start to crown. I may have been pushing for 1/2 an hour or so in "laborland time." After I finally realized dd was actually crowning, I was very motivated to actively push and she was out in maybe 4 or 5 pushes.

I can't say for sure, though because I wasn't paying attention and wasn't even aware of most of it.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

number 1, 30 minutes
number 2 40 minutes (go figure, this is what I get for people telling me wow only 30 minutes of pushing for number one number 2 will fall right out)


----------



## bethwl (May 10, 2003)

2.5 hours and then she was "helped" along with vacuum extraction. No epidural. The whole labor was 25.5 hours and I think I was just dead tired and not pushing very effectively by that time. Also, I was having "rolling contractions," (what my midwife called them) meaning they were coming with little or no break between them, so I was wanting to push constantly but I was so exhausted and I was wasn't breathing in enough oxygen because I was pushing so much.

I sincerely hope that #2 is not a repeat of that.


----------



## PennyRoo (Dec 7, 2004)

50 minutes with #1! And she's my only, so far.


----------



## stacyg (Oct 19, 2004)

ds1 hospital - natural - 15 min.

ds2 hospital - natural - 4 pushes


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

4 hours. Although it wasn't as bad as it sounds. Like a PP mentioned, I really had no awareness of time passing. I was surprised to find out it had been so long.


----------



## pjs (Mar 30, 2005)

# 1 hospital epidural 30 minutes
# 2 birthcenter natural 30 minutes (although my labor was only 3 hours including pushing, with #1 it was 16 hours)


----------



## ABand3 (May 21, 2005)

#1 birth center, no drugs, episiotomy = 5 hours (posterior babe, so much of that time was trying to turn)
#2 birth center, natural = 1 hour
#3 home = less than an hour, but only pushing once in a while, not every ctx

My cousin (hosp w/ epidural) said his wife pushed only 10 minutes with her first, and my thought was maybe she didn't feel the baby descending, or the urge to push and only started pushing when babe was almost out anyway, versus my pushing as soon as I felt the urge (9.5 cm)?


----------



## sciencemama (Nov 13, 2004)

Something between 1 hr and 1.5 hrs.... I wasn't paying attention too closely. Looking back, I realize that I probably started pushing a little too early. I didn't have an urge to push with the first contractions-- when the "real" pushing contractions started they were markedly different. This time I plan to wait until I can't NOT push.


----------



## shalena (May 31, 2004)

I had a natural water birth in a birth center. I pushed 5 times.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

#1= hospital birth with epi, 10#baby, laying on my back, 40mn
#2=unmedicated birth on my side, 5mn


----------



## rdkks (Jul 12, 2005)

1st dd=natural, pushed 10-15 minutes (8 lbs 14 oz. baby)
2nd dd= natural, pushed for about 2 minutes (7 lbs. 7 oz. baby)

Both times I had the urge to push for a period before I did push, but was waiting for the doctor. Good thing I did wait too, I think!!


----------



## jmhammond (Mar 30, 2005)

I pushed 20 minutes, natural birth, in a hospital with a 5lb 13 oz. baby. I don't remember how many times, but I know it was only 20 minutes, and DS also was "helped" with vaccum (sp?) b/c his heart rate kept dipping below 100 according to the hospital staff...

I have a lot of expectations desires for #2 being different in a birthing center rather than a hospital, but do hope the pushing stage is also quick!


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

With my 1st I pushed for 30mins. She was only 6lbs 12oz which is why I thought my next one took an entire torturous 2.5 hours- he was 8lbs 13oz. I thought his larger size had made the difference. But my 3rd was also 8lbs 13oz & I pushed for 30mins again. All unmedicated hospital births.


----------



## Dwmama (Mar 11, 2005)

100% natural, 24 minutes.


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

Ayla was 8lbs 13oz, natural, pushed for 2.5 hours after a 26 hour labour. Had a third degree tear...


----------



## jeanine123 (Jan 7, 2005)

10 min. Vaccuum assisted but I still wonder if the dang thing was really needed or if I would have done it even faster squatting. And to think, I declined squatting when my midwife gave me the option because I had heard it can increase you risk of tearing occaisionally. Well, so does a vaccuum!! Wish I would have squatted instead........oh well, dang hindsight.


----------



## FitMama (Jul 20, 2003)

About 40 minutes of pushing with DS1. There was a clock within my view so I could see how much time had passed.

DS2 almost came flying out. I didn't look at the clock this time, but I pushed through about 3 contractions and he was out. It was great!!!


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

over 4 hours. (it felt like less. i was definitely in "labor land.")
total labor was about 36 hours, all at home.

~claudia


----------



## Undercover Hippie (Sep 7, 2004)

#1-hospital, pit induction, no epidural or coached/forced pushing--20 minutes. Slower would have been nice because I tore quite a bit and had lots of stitches!

#2 (not that you asked, LOL)-home, all natural, 8 minutes of pushing. I waited until I couldn't *not* push that time. Funny thing about that laborland, I felt like I was pushing for hours and I thought "Why is this taking so long, it was only 20 minutes last time?" and then it was only really 8 minutes...


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

About 20 minutes of pushing with an emergency episiotomy at the last push b/c of heart worries. She was fully crowned already and stretching me out slowly, and getting some oil/massage so I wouldn't tear when she started to go downhill fast. I only pushed 5 times in those 20 minutes. She was born perfectly fine with high APGARS, so no cutting was probably necessary.







: She would have been born with the next push anyway.

My second one came out in just a few pushes. She basically moved herself to the opening and I just pushed her out as a formality. Or that's how it felt then.









Both babies were in the 7 pound range and I was in the traditional hospital position during delivery.


----------



## rozzie'sma (Jul 6, 2005)

Pitocin in the hospital and she was out in 4 pushes. No tears either!
Oh she was 8lbs 2 oz. 20 inches long. With a 33 1/2 cm head, 33 cm chest, 32 cm abdomen


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

Well, I guess it depends on what you consider "pushing." I was flat on my back because they wanted to slow things down so I could get the last of the antibiotics. My body was basically pushing instinctively during that time. Then they sat me up, pulled out the stirrups, and said "Okay, you can push now." Once I sat up, the baby was out in a few pushes. If you count the flat-on-my-back time, it was maybe 20 minutes total. I wish it would've gone a little slower, though, since I ended up with a 3rd degree tear.

I was hooked up to an IV and monitors, but no meds.


----------



## KatSG (Aug 11, 2003)

All natural, 1 hr on all fours (head was visible), then the OB made me get on my back (rather, she told me she would be out in 2 pushes if I got on my back b/c it would open my pelvis up







: ), then pushed on my back for another 2 hours. But it didn't really seem like that long. No tears.

If I had it to do over again I would have stayed on all fours and told her to deal.


----------



## indiegirl (Apr 15, 2002)

1st birth: almost three hours
2nd birth: 12 minutes
3rd birth: 6 minutes


----------



## applecider (Jul 16, 2005)

My first, I had a water birth at a birth center and pushed for 15 min.


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

1st babe at home: 2-3 pushes


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

About 4 hours (probably a bit more) with my first. Her positioning was poor. It was a completely unmedicated/natural birth.

My second was only a few minutes/pushes (my body did all the work on that one - I didn't even have to try to push).

I've had 2 or 3 friends who gave birth naturally and only pushed for 5-10 minutes with their first baby. I think it all depends on the position of the baby and the mother (and the mother's position while pushing too).


----------



## SAHMinHawaii (Jun 2, 2004)

Baby #1- 1.5 hours of pushing, but i didnt push using val salva(counting) and it wasn't back to back. I just laid there and waited for really strong urges to push. No tears. Labor was 4 days..very slow process.

Baby #2 I arrived at the hospital trying not to push. ONce in the room it was only about 4-5 pushes and she was out. These urges were insane. No tears.


----------



## Ben's Mommy (Aug 11, 2005)

5 hours - 8.4 lbs. - no drugs - episiotomy - vaccum - THEN c-sec -


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

DD1: 45 minutes of pushing
DD2: 9 minutes of pushing, 3-4 pushes
DS: 10 minutes of pushing, 3-4 pushes


----------



## momtoTnT (Dec 15, 2004)

with my first (hospital, side-lying, no-drugs) 40 minutes...he was 8#5ozs...with my second (hospital, on my back, in stirrups -not my choice, no drugs) 15 minutes with the threat of either vaccuum extraction or a section because the baby was "just too big" - that was a huge motivator for me (she was 9#2oz)


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

#1 - 10-15 minutes - less than 5 pushes
#2 - 1 push
#3 & #4 - less than 10 minutes

Keri


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

#1- hospital birth, epidural, born in OP position- less than 10 minutes (6 pounds 10 oz, episiotomy







)
#2- home waterbirth- less than 10 minutes (7 pounds 12 oz, only a slight tear, no stitches needed.)


----------



## teachinmaof3 (Sep 15, 2003)

#1 - 10 minutes
#2 - 10 minutes
#3 - 10-20 minutes (can't remember the exact time)
#4 - 10 minutes


----------



## Brinda (Oct 28, 2005)

1st - 45 minutes
2nd - 1 push, no minutes, lol
3rd - 20 minutes


----------



## hookahgirl (May 22, 2005)

DD:Hospt., no meds:45 minutes. Although I didnt push as hard as I should of, just let my body do it. about 6 pushes total.


----------



## chiro_kristin (Dec 31, 2004)

I think about 2-1/2 hours after 55 hr labor (completely natural at home)
It wasn't as bad as it seems.

Attended a patient's HB where she didn't even actively push (of course her uterus did, but she couldn't tell she was, only that the baby was coming!!).


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

40 minutes drug free and she was OP.


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

10 minutes, birth center, no drugs. She came out with both fists on her face and I didn't tear one bit.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I pushed for less than 10 minutes. A week after me, my midwife had a primip birth her baby in one push!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

#1 was an induction, pushing in lithotomy position with a shot of Nubain and an episiotomy... total pushing time about 40 minutes IIRC (the drugs made me loopy)

#2 was all natural and I didn't push, I was kneeling in the birth pool and next thing I knew he was crowning... I moved into a sitting position with dh's support and my body just evacuated him. As fast as he came I was so sure I tore, but I didn't.


----------



## MamaTaraX (Oct 5, 2004)

Natural birth, pushed about 30-35 minutes, I think. According to my doula's notes, 40 minutes. I've seen first-timers push a baby out in two pushes, under 5 minutes and I"ve seen 'em push for 2+ hours. I've seen multiparas push for longer than they did the first time around.

Namaste, Tara


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

For my first, i pushed about 15 minutes. It was a natural birth and she was OP.

Babe #2 was OP also, and 9 pounds and he too took about 15 minutes.

With # 3, I was checked at 2:50pm and found to be 7cm. He was born at exactly 3pm


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

DD was born in a hospital, no meds, after a 19 hour labor, and 1 hour of pushing, I was sitting up during the pushing in between dh's legs so I could lean against him.


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

For DD1 it was a hospital, epidural birth, and I pushed for 20/30 minutes.


----------



## dis (May 21, 2005)

Hospital, natural (no drugs), in labour for 5 hours prior to pushing, pushed for about 40 minutes side-lying, did the actual birth sitting upright (10 minutes).


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

DS (baby #1) - around 30 minutes or so.
DD (baby #2) - less than 10 minutes, only about 3 "real" pushes.


----------



## omgrown (Nov 8, 2004)

pushed for 2.5 hours after about 29 hours of labor and an intrathecal (walking epidural I guess its called) at 8cm (wore off just in time to push). ended up having an episiotomy and being flat on my back due to baby's heart rate dropping and midwife thinking she was going to need to call in an OB to do a vaccum extraction, but luckily, once she did the episiotomy, I was able to push him out w/o the vacuum.
hoping next time is much, much easier


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

20 minutes? Maybe 30? Natural, birth center. Entire labor was 4 hours.


----------



## Squeakyneedle (Jul 11, 2005)

DS #1: hospital birth, no pain drugs (except one early labor shot of Nubain that I hated), episiotomy and vacuum after 2 hours of pushing. He wasn't in the most ideal position. 6lbs 15oz.

DS #2: hospital birth, induction, epidural--15 minutes...after the "practice push" when the nurse said "Stop! The Dr. needs to get his gloves on!" Epidural had not worn off but I pushed great. Episiotomy that I'm sure I didn't need. 6lbs 10oz.

DS #3: hospital birth, induction, epidural--45 minutes. He was OP until pushing and even with an epidural I got him turned over while pushing to be born face down! Episiotomy again, that I probably didn't need. 7lbs 1oz OB said if he (the baby) wasn't spending most of my pushing time turning over it would have gone faster. Apparently even drugged I'm a good pusher.









I hope with #4 (due any day) that I will be able to listen to my body and push instinctively (birth center with awesome midwife) instead of having someone tell me "You are complete. You can push now". Gee, thanks! And then they proceed to count and shout. Although, even through my epis I still felt that pressure that was probably the urge to push. I'm looking forward to that unmistakable, unmedicated, I can't NOT push urge. Let my body do most of the work until I can't resist pitching in.









Told midwife that my biggest fear is tearing and she said they do compresses, warm oil, support, and will help me slow and control my pushing at crowning to help avoid it. I'm keeping my fingers crossed and my prayers loud that I don't tear. And that pushing ends up somewhere between what I did with #2 and #3.


----------



## ambiguousinamber (Nov 9, 2005)

First birth: Birthing center pushed 1 1/2- 2 hrs, baby 9lb 13oz small tear, 3stitches

Second: Home birth, not ideal circumstances (lived with my parents, very crowded) had forgotten what my body felt like in the pushing stage so started pushing too early which made my cervix do wierd things. Pushed all told for about 2 hours once things got started. Baby 9lb something (midwifes scale was off)small tear, 2 stitches

Third: Water birth!!!!! (Highly recommended) out in 3 pushes
small tear, no stitches. (it was in a hospital but the hospital is very rural and the head OB nurse is very alternative, they left me alone most of the time I was there, of course I was only there a total of an hour and a half since I labored mostly at home)

All births were all natural


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

I pushed for two hours with my first, but I think that was because I was told to push as soon as I was "complete" and my body just wasn't ready yet. With my other three I let my _body_ decide when it was ready for the baby to be born, and consequently those pushing phases were very short.


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

#1 - uh, 20 minutes of intentional pushing (my body was doing it on it's own already for about 30 mins)
#2 - i kept trying little pushes for a while, but really pushed for maybe 20-30 minutes, if that.

i guess that's just how i work.


----------



## KiwiZ (Apr 4, 2004)

I've always heard that typical first birth pushing is from 1/5 hour to 3 hours, with subsequent births a lot faster (as in a couple of pushes, not minutes/hours!). But of course there are exceptions to every rule.

My 1st birth was c-sec (no pushing), but my 2nd was a VBAC and I had about 20 minutes of pushing, with the aid of a vacuum extractor. Frankly I was quite surprised that my dd came out that quickly!

My SIL pushed for 3 hours and also was aided by a vacuum extractor. I think most of my friends pushed roughly the better part of an hour for their first babies


----------



## GabeMom (Aug 17, 2005)

This thread is very encouraging to me!! I am thinking positively about #2.

#1 (unmedicated hospital w/ very supportive midwife) took 5.5 hours. Ofcourse, in Laborland, I had no idea it took that long. Apparently, ds turned posterior AFTER phase 1 and landed on a nerve that sent pain shooting through my leg. This caused my pushes to be less than effective for a while... I'm looking forward to being able to tell a different story next fall!


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

"I've always heard that typical first birth pushing is from 1/5 hour to 3 hours"

Typical first births are also usually monitored and managed i.e., disturbed, and typical first moms are more likely to wait to do what they're told rather than listen to their bodies. In our culture anyway.


----------



## ldsapmom (Apr 8, 2002)

#1 full induction with no pain meds, flat on my back in bed, 9 pound, 8 ounce baby: 3 hours then vacuum delivery
#2 posterior and asynclitic born, side-lying modified squat, 9 pound, 9 ounce baby: 90 minutes
#3 posterior labor BUT rotated to anterior during a lunge, he was born 5 minutes after the lunge and one contraction later, he was 8 pounds, 2 ounces.

For the first two I just thought I was cursed to have babies like that! With the pushing and the coming out and going in with the head. But my third baby showed I can have them just fall out (with a little help, of course).


----------



## mamato3cherubs (Nov 30, 2004)

#1 about 10-15 min but would have been much shorter, the nurses pull one of those, "OK, go ahead, lets see how far you can bring the baby down before we get the DR." after the first set of pushes, 1 contraction, they said"STOP!" we have to get the DR now!" o I had to breath through 2 more contractions before he came and 2 more pushes he was born.

# 2 about the same as one to crown, a few minutes longer to deliver.

#3 crowned with no pushing, just all a sudden there she was, but from there it was a good 45 min til her head came all the way out, yes, i felt the ring of fire for the entire time!!!


----------



## ashleep (Jul 20, 2004)

12 min. at our home waterbirth









she's my first and only

nak


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

3 pushes less than 5 min with #1 but she did have the vacum attached because of supposidly her head was crooked but personally i think the dr was just wanting to do something since i went drug free.







:


----------



## Amari's Mama (Dec 18, 2005)

2 hours, whatever position I wanted, DD was sunny-side-up, which made it more difficult.


----------



## carla72 (Aug 6, 2005)

100 percent natural 5 or 6 pushes. 31 hrs of crappy labour though lol I didn't think I could do it by the time the pushing came around so I am thankful it wasn't long by that point.


----------



## Brookesmom (Oct 12, 2002)

4 hours, 15 minutes with baby #1. I didn't feel the urge to push though until after 3 1/2 hours when they started me on a low dose of pitocin. It wasn't long then! I was leaping up to the squat bar at each peak. Delivered her laying down in the "traditional" position though.

#2 will be a c-section if this bugger doesn't turn soon!

-Kelly


----------



## sargasso (Mar 20, 2005)

Hospital, natural, 20 minutes. My first and only.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

I pushed for about two hours, but only because I pushed when the MWs told me and not when I had the urge. Once I had the urge (which is when I learned how to push right because my body was directing me) It took about half an hour.


----------



## Belleweather (Nov 11, 2004)

About an hour... birth center water birth, babe was 9lbs 1oz. It took me a while to find my position and rhythm with pushing, but once I did he was out in a flash and went from crowning to completely out in one push.


----------



## JenJMP (Aug 8, 2005)

3.5hrs with my 9#2oz dd.
Sqatted for 1hr, stood (leaning over bed) for 1hr, sidelying 1 1/2hrs.

My midwife asked, "How many kegels did you do?"
A couple hundred a day, for the record.
And I did all my Bradley exercises like a model student.
Perineum was completely intact. Totally worth it!









I also biked over 50mi/wk thru my due date.
Don't know if this had an affect or not.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

1st and only (so far) 1hr, 10min. Hospital birth no drugs.


----------



## RockStarMom (Sep 11, 2005)

about 50 minutes


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Drug free childbirth in hospital w/midwife. Pushed for a little over 2 hours. DS was 7 lbs 5 ozs and was born with his hand pressed against his cheek, lots of tearing because of this.


----------



## mamazig (Nov 14, 2004)

#1: drugfree hospital w/OB - asynclitic -- fast labor but 3 hours of pushing! then forceps -- (boo hoo)
#2: (last weekend







) drugfree hospital w/wonderful mw -- posterior presentation -- fast labor -- 20 min of pushing (after "holding back" 30 min until the mw got there! ouch!)


----------



## Moon Faerie (Aug 2, 2004)

#1 - hospital birth with failed epidural, just under 3 hours of pushing

#2 - NCB at birth center, I'm not really sure, as I had no concept of time, but I only pushed becuase she was in distress, and I only pushed 3-4 times.


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

With our daughter I had a perfect homebirth. Hard labor (I mean, the "holy crap this is PAINNNNNN" labor) was only about 5 hours and I pushed for only about 15 minutes....
Tiny straight tear that required no stiches and I felt great afterward....she was 8lbs even and had a 15!!! inch head....oh and her arm was up by her head the whole time too and she came out that way...ouch...


----------



## mamabain (Sep 19, 2002)

#1 hospital, pushing with no urge to push, 1.5 hours. 3rd degree tear. 6lbs4 oz baby

#2 home waterbirth, posterior baby, my body pushed, i had no control, 15 min., 1st degree tear on scar tissue, 6 lbs 12 oz baby

don't push until you can't help it!!!


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

10 minutes 4-6 pushes!


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

For my first vaginal birth I pushed about 45 minutes


----------



## wek524 (Jun 11, 2005)

4 hours and 15 minutes in a tub at home. And we could see a lot of hair after less than 2 hours. She just took her sweet time.


----------



## LandonsMom (Jul 22, 2005)

it was a natural (no drugs) hospital birth, about 20 minutes of pushing with ds, it was amazing! hes my only babe for now!


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

I had a home water birth with Jett. It went perfectly. When talking about the birth one day, I said something about pushing for 2 hours. DH corrected me and said, "No Doll, you were pushing for four hours." I had a twelve hour labor and pushed for four hours.

We later figured it out that the long pushing stage was due to Jett's craniosynostosis, which caused his skull to not be able to "fold up" properly. Basically, he had locked joints in his head, making him be born with a full skull size, instead of overlapping and forming to the birth canal. Also, this wonky skull caused him to be facing my left thigh as he was born.

It was definitely a case of laborland for me, too. It didn't seem bad at all, at the time!


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

W/ ds #1 I pushed for 1.5 hrs before the c/s. He was asynclitic and we don't think he would've come out, the DR even tried forceps.









W/ ds#2 I gave one big push and the DR pulled w/ forceps (my placenta abrupted and he needed out ASAP) and that was it. Had it not been for the 3rd degree tear, it wouldn't have been bad at all.


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

About 10 minutes. I got vacuumed - they were threatening c-section due to low heart rate.


----------



## Missinnyc (Aug 21, 2003)

DD1- Hospital, epidural, lithotomy: 13 minutes (6 lbs baby)

DD2- Birth center, all natural, lithotomy (it felt right): ~30 mins (8,11 lb baby)


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

3 pushes, about 10 minutes.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

1st babe took 1.5 hrs to push out (7#3) in lithotomy, 2nd took 30 mins (6#8) in a sit/squat kind of a position.

My SIL got #1 out in 2 pushes (8#9 baby) She's someone who says she canNOT control the urge to push at all - got it that time at only 8cm. Dr stretched her cervix manually to get her to 10 and whammo! out came baby. Her #2 took 1/2 hr though, posterior, and 9#11.


----------



## BabyDakota (Jan 5, 2006)

pushed 45 minutes, did not count them.
No drugs, no tearing, no hem. Whoo!


----------



## sydsmama (May 22, 2005)

totally natural hospital birth, 9# baby (head 14.5), pushing only when I wanted to, no tears or hemmoroids: 45 min. And it seemed like forever!


----------



## LF2000 (Oct 13, 2005)

First 2 hours 10.5 oz boy
Second 3 pushes 9.10 girl


----------



## KarenEMT (Aug 10, 2002)

DS#1: Hospital birth, flat on back, totally numb from epi: 40 minutes
DS#2: Hospital birth, natural, 7 minutes (huge head, 10-1/2 lb baby)


----------



## pfamilygal (Feb 28, 2005)

1st baby: epidural, 1 hr pushing then forceps due to low heart rate. Huge epis and cevical tear







: . Ouch!

2nd baby: epidural , 2 ctx worth of pushes (may 7 or 8 minutes?). 2nd degree epis because my OB was in a hurry and wanted to go do a c/s that was waiting.









3rd baby: c/s -transverse lie

4th baby: who knows?


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pfamilygal*
1st baby: epidural, 1 hr pushing then forceps due to low heart rate. Huge epis and cevical tear







: . Ouch!


cervical tear???? how did that happen? owies...


----------



## all boys (Jan 5, 2006)

DS #1 = pushed 4 hrs - natural labor = > csection was the end result --9lbs 6 oz

DS#2= Attempted vbac- pushed 1.5 hrs natural => csection -- 11lbs 13 oz


----------



## mtnsunshinemama (Sep 21, 2004)

one baby-100% natural at home, 7 minutes, 4-5 pushes, no tearing at all!


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

NAK









DD1- pushed for less than 5 minutes. About 4 pushes. No epidural. 7 lbs 4 1/2 oz
DD2- ONE PUSH. No epidural. 8 lbs 13 oz
DD3- less than 2 minutes. About 3 pushes. No epidural. 9 lbs 1.8 oz

Tears with all 3 births.


----------



## Kat's Mommy (Jan 2, 2006)

Hospital Birth - 2 Epidurals (1st one wasn't inserted properly), 50 minutes of coughing









Apparently I wasn't "pushing" correctly, but I did have a cold and when I coughed baby came down...so I coughed out my DD!!!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kat's Mommy*
Hospital Birth - 2 Epidurals (1st one wasn't inserted properly), 50 minutes of coughing









Apparently I wasn't "pushing" correctly, but I did have a cold and when I coughed baby came down...so I coughed out my DD!!!

OMG! That's a great one to write in dd's baby book and a great story to tell her when she asks about being born. <cough>


----------



## hipem (Jul 13, 2005)

#1 - 3 hours, 15 minutes. Asynclitic, nuchal arm (fist by cheek) after 52 hours of labor. Drug-free birth center birth, no tears.

#2 - 40 minutes of all out pushing (after 2 hours of bearing down with contractions...had a cervical lip that the midwives were pushing on every time I pushed). Home-born sunny-side-up after 13 hours of OP labor, no tears.

I'm hoping chiropractic and acupunture care with help my baby avoid an awkward position next time.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

3 1/2 hours for #1. He had a BIG head, and I pushed on a birthing stool, though most of the time I was sort of standing up over it, then sitting down in between contractions to rest.

For #2, the whole labor was only 1 hour 40 minutes, 15-20 minutes pushing I think, maybe less. And his head was even bigger.

- krista


----------



## fallingstar (Jul 21, 2005)

3 hours. Started out in the birth pool, but found it impossible to brace myself in the pool, so I moved to the bed. He got a little stuck under my pelvic bone, but I got him out.  2nd Degree tear.

(Homebirth transfered to hospital, total 56 hours labor. Completely natural with no interventions, though, despite the transfer!)


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

#1: 25 minutes, side lying, homebirth (4.75 hour labor)
#2: 2+ hours, hands and knees, squatting, standing, homebirth (8ish hour labor), baby completely wrapped in cord: 3x neck, 2x left leg


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

I pushed for 7 hours, if you can believe it. I did 4 hours at home and 3 in the hospital. It was a planned homebirth, but after 4 hours we went in for a vacuum delivery. At the hospital they kept telling me I could do it on my own, but 3 hours later I had the vacuum. My mw and I feel pretty sure it was so hard because dd was asynclitic. Dd had no problems at all, but I'm a little freaked about having to do all that pushing again if and when we have dc #2. I appreciate everyone believing I could do it, but if I could do it again I'd have had the vacuum earlier. It was all drug-free, though.


----------



## coobabysmom (Nov 16, 2005)

showed up at the hospital @ 9.5 cm ready to push in the water...
instead 2 hours on the birthing stool, then 15 minutes in the side-laying position...
birthing center in hospital, midwife, unmedicated, fist on his cheek, 9.9 lb. & almost healed from 3 degree lacerations & internal vaginal tears....

wonderful experience except for the tearing... why so much tearing????


----------



## mariposita (Sep 13, 2002)

1st birth: 7 minutes - 7lbs. 14oz.
2nd birth: less than 1 minute!!!







9lbs. 4oz.
both waterbirths


----------



## Lizzo (Jul 26, 2005)

I've only had one...so far.
I pushed 11 minutes/4 CTX (but there was meconium, so that includes the time it took for the midwife to squeeze his nose and mouth).
He was 9lb 1oz.
I was laying on my side.
I had two teeny tears on each side of my urethra(or close b/c I know I tore up) I felt it happen too. It didn't hurt, but I remember I just wanted to push SO bad and the midwife was like "want to feel his head?" and I was like "NO! I just want to push!" and then I did psuh and felt a *PING* (the best way to describe it) and reached down as a reaction to my skin pinging and that's when i felt his sweet BIG head!!!!!
I got the urge to push at 4cm. Pushing was the biggest relief of my life
I am/was 17, so I am/was young and limber! But who knows maybe I'm just fabulous no matter what my age!


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lizzo*
IIt didn't hurt, but I remember I just wanted to push SO bad and the midwife was like "want to feel his head?" and I was like "NO! I just want to push!" and then I did psuh and felt a *PING* (the best way to describe it) and reached down as a reaction to my skin pinging and that's when i felt his sweet BIG head!!!!!

LOL my midwives asked me the same thing- after all that "hurry up and get the baby out!" they wanted me to stop and feel the head? no thanks, i'm busy pushing


----------



## beaches1098 (Jun 17, 2004)

1 hr with #1 in hospital on back
20 minutes #2 at home on hands and knees.

There are many factors involved. Epidural or not, postiton of baby, position of mother etc.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

My body was pushing for awhile before "I" started to push - I think that my uterus was probably pushing for me for about 20-30 minutes before I started pushing. To my recollection I only pushed for less than 15 minutes before Keagan was born.
-Susannah


----------



## daisyem (May 12, 2004)

I've had drug free labors both times:

DC#1--20 minutes
DC#2--8 minutes


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

2 1/2 hours.

It was a hospital birth, I had recieved a spinal (one shot, not an epidural) and it had mostly worn off but they told me to start pushing.

I didn't wait for the 'urge', so it was all my own effort the whole time and I was utterly and completely exausted when it was through.

I spent alot of time pushing on the toilet, and actually delivered her head there....then my *Med*wife made me WALK over to the bed and lay on my back to deliver the rest of her (that didn't work, I had to get on my hands and knees and finally 5-10 minutes later she was all the way out







: ).
Really not a good experience.

With my DS (homebirth) I didn't even know I was fully dialated, I thought I was going to throw up and ended up 'throwing down' (pushing







) instead!
I just let my body do the work and only pushed for 20-ish minutes with him.

I really think I would've had a much better experience with DD if, at the very least, I would've waited for my body to start pushing when it was ready; not when the nurses told me to.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

I have no idea. I'm pretty sure it was no more than an hour but there wasn't a clock in the room and no one was keeping track (that I'm aware of).
Seems strange to me (especially when everyone else seems to know).

The thing about time is that it's very subjective.
5 minutes of intense pain can feel like an hour.


----------



## tsk_mum (Nov 2, 2005)

I dont remember how many times I pushed but it was about 20-30 min. ... natural, hospital birth, 6 lb 10 oz. baby! It didnt seem very long, just hope this one goes as smoothly


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

With my first, I pushed for a really long time... like, 5 hours (hospital, epidural) and ended up with a vacuum extraction. With my second, I did not push at all (emergency c-section, no labor).

My mother pushed for 5 minutes with her first (hospital, natural). I (her second) was born after she deliberately panted through 4 contractions with no pushing (she was asked to wait for the doctor to arrive, he'd gone to lunch). She breathed through the four contractions, pushed on the fifth and I came flying out like a watermelon seed, to be caught by one foot by a terrified 3rd year medical student. The way my mother tells the story, the man probably still has nightmares about my birth.







Her third birth was one push, her fourth no pushes at all (unassisted hospital birth!) and her fifth was one push.

My sister pushed for 20 minutes with her first (hospital, natural, and she was a kid). Her second birth, my niece's head came out on a contraction (no pushing) but her shoulders got stuck. For the following contraction she was turned and slid right out, so I guess it counts as half a push.









My grandmother didn't push at all with her first, the baby just sort of slid out on a contraction (hospital, natural, baby weighed 9 lbs 11 oz and my grandmother weighed 98 pounds when she was admitted







). As a funny aside, when she went in to give birth to my uncle, she was seen in triage and they started to wheel her back right away. "Oh no," she said, "Those ladies were here before me, shouldn't they go in first?"







She had no clue!







Her second (my mother) weighed 9 lbs 6 oz; on my mother's birth certificate, there's a box which reads "length of stay in hospital prior to this delivery: 11 minutes." My grandmother was admitted and gave birth just that fast.









I'm a total freak in my family, but this is one way I would loooove to fit in.


----------



## ssolberg99 (Mar 31, 2005)

#1 pushed 20 mn (my husband remembers because he said I "beat" my sister's time of 25 mn). Silly guy.

#2 Yet to be determined (March 06)


----------



## aidansmom05 (Jul 10, 2005)

12 minutes, 4 pusheS~


----------



## mommaem (Dec 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Susannah M*
My body was pushing for awhile before "I" started to push - I think that my uterus was probably pushing for me for about 20-30 minutes before I started pushing. To my recollection I only pushed for less than 15 minutes before Keagan was born.
-Susannah









:
Thats so funny thats what happened with me too! I had a water birth and probably pushed about 45 min maybe an hour. I think i would have delievered him faster however i was having an intense buring sensation and the midwife told me (at an eailer appointment) to let her know when or if this happens and to push a little more slowly. She was also directing his head so it wouldnt hurt as much. i was more concerned about tearing my clitoris...which i didnt tear at all anywhere!!!!







And he was 8 lbs 4 oz!!
Great experience all around. My labor from start to finish was 7 hours and 8 min! howver i was ready to stick it out for the long hall!

Emily















:







:07-23-05

:2bfbabe:





















to my latin lova jorge


----------



## Beppie (Oct 24, 2005)

20 minutes, the midwife told me afterwards. It seemed a lot longer than that, maybe because I was really concentrating. it was a natural birth, & my dd was 7 lbs. 8 oz.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

how ever long it took to have 3 contractions-- first push crowing- 2nd push head 3rd push shoulders/body


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

3+ hours because DD was in a posterior position and "stuck". I ended up having a c-section.


----------



## Jay Jay (Aug 25, 2005)

2 hours pushing, ds was posterior as well. I had an epidural for that birth and had no idea I wasn't pushing hard enough. Then I overheard the OB ask the nurse to get the vacuum ready. I wanted to avoid that and said "do I need to push harder then?" The epidural really cut off all sensation and I had no idea when to push, nor how hard I needed to push. The nurses just kept telling me I was doing a good job....


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

3 pushes, 4 pushy contractions.

I pushed with the first contraction and he crowned. Then I rode out the next ctx b/c of the ring of fire, I was trying to give myself time to stretch and wanted to run from the pain. Then pushed with the next ctx and delivered his head, the third his shoulders and body came out.
Maybe it's important that in between ctx I held him in place using my abdominal muscles and diaphragm. When the second ctx hit and I breathed through it the nurse snapped at me to push, he would slip back in if I didn't push. But I ignored her and held him in place with my muscles, then pushed when I was ready.


----------



## Karry (Apr 10, 2002)

#1-natural hospital birth, pushed for 1.5 hours
#2-natural hospital birth, didn't need to push he just came out!
#3-natural hospital birth, pushed for 10 minutes, was hoping he would just come out like ds1, but no I had to push for 10 minutes and it hurt too!


----------



## JennieYoung44 (Jan 21, 2006)

I know this thread is mega old but I need some sort of proof that I read all these posts:

#1 Induced/pre-eclampsia/nubaine (drug): IMPOSSIBLE!!! Labored from Dec. 27 to Dec. 29. Pushed for 6 hours. I was inside out by the time we were done. To be honest though, I really didn't know what I was doing. I didn't know where to push, kept trying to physically push it out with my hands on my belly...

#2 Natural, hospital: EASY!!! Pushed 3 times, for a total of about 5 or 6 minutes.

#3 Natural, hospital: HARD!!! Pushed once, for about 1 minute. (premature, so he just shot right out...)


----------



## EStreetMama (Sep 5, 2003)

Homebirth: 1 hour with compound hand.


----------



## grace's voice (May 12, 2005)

I pushed for an hour, but I really think that if I hadn't been so scared of pushing and been doing all that was in my power to hold back it would have been about 20 minutes.

I'm hoping this next one will go a little more smoothly, though now I'm even more scared of pushing!


----------



## luvmy2grls (Feb 10, 2006)

DD#1 40min
DD#2 (didnt really pay attention but it wasnt as long, maybe 20 min or so but not less than 20 min!)

I felt more with #2 because my epidural was more worn off it hurt so much more, and she was a whole lb smaller than #1!!


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

DD, natural, hospital w/cnm. Rested for 20 minutes after I hit 10cm and H20 broke. Spontaneously pushed for 38 minutes.

DS, natural, hospital w/cnm. Water broke at 5 1/2 cm. Didn't push at all. Midwife came over to see how I was doing (used hypnobirthing &was sitting on a birthing ball quietly by the bed), and I said, "OH! It just CROWNED, and I tore a tiny bit, too!" She bent over, tossed me onto the bed, and caught the rest of him just in time. Did have a tiny tear, but I don't think I could really have prevented it...I didn't know I was crowning! I did feel movement downward, but wasn't consciously pushing.


----------



## KC in KS (Feb 24, 2005)

But then, I had a seriously long labor to begin with. 36 hours of what turned out to be prodromal labor (36 hours of 5-minute-apart contrax but no cervical change), followed by 24 hours of active labor.

I started pushing still under the influence of the epidural (no pushing urge), but after an hour or so, the drug ran out and nature took over. Still 90 minutes from there.

KC


----------



## bjorker (Jul 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *starlein26*
i pushed for 2 hours with ds and i just found out that a colleague of dh's got her dd out with 4 pushes...is this possible? tell me your pushing story.









That's about how many pushes I did.







It lasted maybe 5 minutes. The nurse told me to do "practise pushes" before they brought the doctor in, and the first "practise" push reared the sight of a babyhead.







The nurse ran out the door and started yelling down the hall. Meh heh.

So... yep. It's possible









If it makes you feel any better, I had pelvic pain for months (while working on my feet) and a long inactive labor. Heh.


----------



## haitimom (Nov 10, 2005)

With ds #1 I pushed for a full 6hrs. He was still turning flips in my ribcage after hours of active labor. Dr. wanted a c-section I refused. He told me I only had a certain amount of time or he was taking him. So I pushed for six hours, after which we realized I had tore my rectum in three places. Now dd was a breeze!! Trully only a grunt and two pushes. The labor was long but the pushing was over almost instantly! Thankfully each and every pregnancy is different! Ds #2 took abot 20 minutes of pushing and he was caught in the hands of his daddy!


----------



## Emilie (Dec 23, 2003)

maybe 20 minutes at tops- standard epi- in hospital.....
dd- #2- 45 minutes or so....no epi, small tear over old epi- my fault... did not listen to midwife!


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

Home birth w/ 20 mins. of pushing while I stood!


----------



## maryeb (Aug 8, 2005)

i pushed for almost an hour, but cannot remember how many surges I worked with...just remember the time between them was long and soo nice. I guess my mw thought perhaps my labor was slowing down but when I turned toward her so she could look, ds's head was crowning!


----------



## grace's voice (May 12, 2005)

ahhhhh yes, those wonderful breaks between pushing contractions... that was like the best (non) drug EVER! I've never felt anything so peaceful before in my life.


----------



## dace101 (Feb 5, 2006)

Spent 3 hours almost to the exact minute pushing (no drugs or interventions) first DC.
9 & 1/2 lbs, OP.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Five hours - finally got her turned with the ventouse after the midwife couldn't do it with her hand - she was asynclitic transverse.


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

1hr 40mins with my first. I never would have guessed that, though. I was half-asleep and in a complete trance during it, so it felt like 20 minutes tops.

I remember pushing the first few times and feeling like she'd NEVER come out because she didn't come flying after three grunts.

With my second he was sliding out without any urge to push, and they shoved him back in to do a c-section. He probably would have taken one conscious push.


----------



## storychick (Mar 14, 2006)

#1- FSBC, 7 1/2 hours total labor, but 4 hours pushing! I had back labor so maybe posterior/asynclitic? Pushed in every position, on land and in water, and felt like he was almost there the whole time. I give my MW credit, she never forced anything, just gave me time and position suggestions. I kept falling asleep between contractions, but my body was trying to heave him out like crazy during them. It hurt and I hated it. Frustrating since I felt like I handled the dilation stage just fine and I had always heard pushing would be better.







: Ended up on my back and had no tears, just an internal skidmark. 8lb 2 oz.

#2 - Home, 2 1/2 hours total labor. Seriously just fell out, I had to adjust position slightly and push a tiny bit for her shoulders but that was it. Squatting. Slight tear, no stitches. 8lb even.


----------



## Lady Madonna (Jul 2, 2004)

With DD, I "officially" pushed for 45 minutes, but I think I was pushing before that, because when my water broke in the tub I KNEW I was pushing. My body just took over.

One of the nurses who came busting in when I was pushing kept trying to count at me. I totally ignored her and pushed when I had the urge. I even decided to skip pushing on one of the contractions and the OB looked up and said "did we skip a contraction?" I said yup, I wanted a break. She laughed and said no problem, you're doing great.

I'd been having contractions for about 30 hours, but only 7 hours of what I call "hard labor" - having to stop and manage myself through contractions. DD was born at the hospital about 3 hours after we got there, completely med free and with no intervention.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

I labored for 32 1/2 hrs and pushed for only like, 5 minutes! 3 good pushes and she was out!


----------



## Bartock (Feb 2, 2006)

3-4 hours with first(can quite remember but def 3)
20 mins with second


----------



## DoulaLace (Apr 27, 2006)

hmm well my body was pushing for about 30 minutes before midwife arrived, but i wasn't pushing with it. When she got here it about about 2 pushes and he was out, 1 contraction.


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

I did three pushes with my dd. However, I was bearing down a little before that with a few contractions. It probably took about 12 minutes.


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

Only a couple of pushes. It was a hospital birth, in Jamaica, in an overcrowded maternity ward with only one midwife for a 12 hour shift. You better not even _think_ about calling her until you felt the head coming!


----------



## SABE (May 22, 2005)

ds1: 35 minutes
ds2: 14 minutes
ds3: came flying out with 1 contraction and 2 pushes!









All 3 were unmedicated hospital births.


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

30-40 minutes pushing. was in labor for about 8 hours before that. it was a homebirth, no interventions.


----------



## RootBeerFloat (Nov 22, 2005)

Hosp with an epi, delivered baby's head and arm at the same time. pushed for 3+ hours.


----------



## Mama8 (Mar 6, 2006)

First birth 3 pushes she was out. Last birth I pushed 20 minutes.


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

DD 1 I pushed for 28 minutes. She was 9 pounds 6 ounces and 19"

DD2 I pushed for 5 minutes. She was 9 pounds 7 ounces and 22"

No tears or anything. Took tons of flax oil during the pregnancy, and a good prenatal. Lots of Emergen-c too.
The 28 minutes I didn't like, but it was bearable.
The five minutes with dd2 was the worst of my life. She was positioned weird, and..Uck. I still cringe when I think of it.


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh, and wanted to add I gave birth on my hands and knees in water, at home assisted by my midwives.


----------



## pique (Jun 12, 2005)

#1 4 pushes
#2 3 pushes
#3 2 pushes


----------



## EarthyLady (Jul 15, 2005)

I pushed my acycinclatic (sp?) ds for 1 hour and 28 minutes. His chin wasn't tucked and his head wasn't coming out with the easiest part first. But I did it!


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

I officially pushed DD (our first) out in 14 minutes, over about 5 contractions. I had a hospital birth with Pitocin but no epidural or other meds. I may have been pushing a little bit in the labor tub beforehand, though. I was feeling a huge urge to push and one of the hardest parts of labor was trying to control that urge during transition.


----------



## Sonnenwende (Sep 9, 2006)

About 20-25 minutes. No epidural.


----------



## MisaGoat (Jul 10, 2006)

1 hour and about 30 minutes. 21 hours total of labor.

It was a hospital birth with an epidural.

I think part of the reason it took so long was that I started pushing before I really had the urge because I was ready for him to come out. Also he was occiput posterior position.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

12 minutes - he was 8 lbs 5 oz.
2 pushes with baby #2
maybe 10 minutes with baby #3

Altogether I had just under 24 hours of labour with all three babies combined - but my difficult pregnancies more than made up for the easy births!


----------



## jlmack45 (Jun 18, 2007)

I pushed for 3 hours because Laynie refused to drop. I had to push her from a -2 station. She weighed 8lbs. 13oz. I had an 18 hour labor.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

it was less than 15 minutes with DD, and three ctx with DS (there was some meconium, so they suctioned him after his head emerged, so i had to breathe through the middle ctx, and pushed him out on the third). minor skid mark with DD, nada with DS.


----------



## skueppers (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *starlein26* 
i pushed for 2 hours with ds and i just found out that a colleague of dh's got her dd out with 4 pushes...is this possible? tell me your pushing story.









Maybe 4 or 5 pushes, 15 - 20 minutes total? I did have an epidural with my first birth -- after I was fully dilated it was obvious that she wasn't going to be born anytime soon (still very high), and I was exhausted from more than 24 hours of labor and in a great deal of pain from a pinched nerve in my back. I decided an epidural would help me get some rest before the actual delivery, and that worked out well for me. It had mostly worn off by the time my daughter was actually born.

With my second birth, it went even faster. I've been told that my OB caught him pretty awkwardly because he came out so fast!


----------



## sheasmom (Nov 6, 2007)

About an hour...I was getting really tired fast, so they brought a mirror and I felt his head to keep focused. I was induced but had no pain meds.


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

1.5 hours.... with an epi, and she was 7 lb 4 oz. the cord was around her neck twice. i had a 2nd degree tear.

a friend of mine pushed out her first babe in 15 minutes with an epi. he was the size size as my babe! lucky duck.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

Over 2 hours, son was 9 lbs 2 oz, and I had a huge tear that looked like an episotomy.

Best wishes!


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

#1 - 15-20 min. I had an epidural and nobody knew I was fully dilated until she was practically crowning.

Unmedicated

#2 - 4 min.

#3 - 15 min. Started pushing at 8cm due to needing the baby out NOW because of a serious complication. My mw held the cervix back while I pushed.

#4 - 1 min.


----------



## missus (May 1, 2004)

55 minutes. My first birth (only so far) was at home w/ no meds. I remember the cx feeling like they came in "sets" of 3 - and I remember feeling about 10 sets of 3 cx. I pushed as/when needed, and ds was born with no problems or tears.


----------



## queen_anne78 (Apr 2, 2007)

homebirth...1 hr 45 mins. though a lot of the pushing in the beginning just wasn't "right"....I was still trying to find my perfect position and figure out what the heck I was doing









once I got squatting though it was like things fell into place and moved along pretty quickly....she crowned for a long time though, she was a big girl and had a nuchal hand.


----------



## cornpicker (Jan 22, 2007)

2 hours


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

4 or 5 pushes. With some pretty hefty tearing though.


----------



## cheeseRjedi (Jun 5, 2005)

32 minutes. DD was 7 lbs even. no tears, just a skidmark.


----------



## indeospero (May 23, 2005)

24 minutes, small (no stitches) tear. Born in the water, but some pushing on land.


----------



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

24 mins, 8 pds even, 2nd degree tear.


----------



## Mearaina (May 3, 2005)

1) 3 hours 36 minutes, 4th degree tear
2) 29 minutes, 3rd degree tear
3) 15 minutes, 2nd degree
4) 14 minutes, 2nd degree

1) had epi/induction
2) had spinal/induction
3 and 4)had nothing and no induction

All four had shoulder dystocia. #2 resolved herself and came out fine. The others required finagling to emerge and wern't breathing. #4 dislocated his shoulder. All are fine now, though.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

I was post-transition for 7 hours with no pushing urge. When I was directed to push without an urge, dd was born in 25 minutes. Not sure on the # of pushes, but it wasn't a huge number. And I was on my back, legs up.







: NCB.

I slowed and did tiny pushes for the head (no tearing), but then was told "one more big push" and that made the baby's shoulders tear me (2nd degree).







:


----------



## anothermama (Nov 11, 2003)

here is a radical idea.............dont' push.

haven't you ever heard of women when they used to gas them out waking up with a baby between their legs? the body is might efficient........just because your 10 cm doesn't mean "ok push". It just means your cervix is fully dilated.

I didn't push really with my kids.........the only pushing I had to do was pushing past the perenium, but with both my kids it was about 4 pushes.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Or how about listen to your body?

Directed pushing? No.

However with both my births, I felt an overwhelming urge to push. i couldn't not push if I wanted, and it felt damn good.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

45 minutes


----------



## neverdoingitagain (Mar 30, 2005)

5 hours, somewhat directed pushing ( I was mostly just tuning everyone out and pushing when I wanted) on my back mostly.
Turns out I wasn't completely dilated, had some cervical lip left. This was an induced labor, no epidural,no episotomy, some tearing, some drugs. 11 hours total labor, start to finish.
ETA: make that 3 1/2 hours of pushing


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

3 hrs. stupidly strong epidural. I tried to verbally explain that I wanted someone to turn the epi off, but they misunderstood me and thought I was trying to make sure it wouldn't wear off....no, I wanted it off so I could feel more to push more effectively. but I was "in the zone" of labor and couldn't communicate. 3 hrs, but dd's heart looked great the whole time, she was quite smushed when she came out but I had only a minor tear. I'm so glad I at least had a midwife who wasn't c-section happy. If I'd had my original OB I bet they wouldn't have "let" me push so long.


----------



## bright-midnight (Mar 26, 2007)

About 2.5 hours in the hospital with an epidural (it had worn off by the pushing phase), but I still ended up with a c-section.


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

number 1- out in 3 pushes
number 2- 20 mins of pushing. i forgot i had more pushing to do once the head was out. lol.


----------



## herbsgirl (May 1, 2007)

1st one I pushed for 1 1/2 hours. The seconed one 15 minutes, about 3-4 pushes. The 3ed one I pushed for about 20 minutes. Much easier after the first one.


----------



## MKJA (Aug 6, 2007)

DS1 - 15 minutes, about 6 pushes
DS2 - 10 tops, 4-5 pushes (you think I'd remember the more recent too )


----------



## FelixMom (Aug 28, 2006)

#1 - 5 hours (posterior baby, mama VERY tired... could not get into optimal position to help baby turn)

#2 - 20 minutes

No drugs with either of them!


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Over 3 hours.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

With dd (my first) I pushed for 10 minutes. I had an Epi. But my labor was long and brutal. (I got the Epi the last 15 minutes before pushing, I didn't realize it was time to push. D'OH!)


----------



## Sijae (May 5, 2006)

less than 15 minutes.

Laura


----------



## vesper0 (Jun 19, 2007)

The first baby was breech and only pushed once to help dislodge the baby's head. The second baby was posterior and I pushed 3 or 4 times. Oh, and both were natural.


----------



## mija y mijo (Dec 6, 2006)

15 minutes


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

i pushed for only 15 minutes.
yes it is possible, part of it is waiting for your body to tell you and just following what your body feels like doing and not doing coached pushing.


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

30 minutes


----------



## stickywicket67 (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wednesday* 
4 hours. Although it wasn't as bad as it sounds. Like a PP mentioned, I really had no awareness of time passing. I was surprised to find out it had been so long.









:


----------



## SuperMarcy (Jul 4, 2004)

9 minutes-- birth center water birth


----------



## danotoyou2 (Jan 19, 2007)

First: C-section, didn't dilate beyond 6cm.

Second: About an hour, 30 minutes of which was hard pushing (didn't give it my full strength at first b/c of a cervical lip), but for a first vaginal birth it wasn't bad. It was a HBAC waterbirth.


----------



## texanatheart (Sep 10, 2007)

I pushed for 1.5 hours with ds. Probably would have been much quicker if I'd not gone to the hospital! My water broke at 7pm, went to the hospital at 11pm, started pushing at 2am, ds born at 3:30am. I know, it went so quick for a first birth...I can't imagine how quick it would have gone if I'd been at home!!!!


----------



## ZsMama (Jul 29, 2007)

Non medicated birth pushed for maybe 20 minutes


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

umm about 5 mins total, 2 sets of "practice pushes" that had me nearly crowning, so wewaited while the OB took his time to get there, and only 2 more sets of pushes had ds out. I had an epi and they let me labor down in my sleep


----------



## mikayla's mama (May 22, 2005)

About 4.25 hours of a 26+ hour labor full of interventions, it was bad. It was my first and I didn't know what I was doing, I did what the OB and nurses told me. My muscles were so shot that I couldn't even hold my upper body upright for days. I couldn't lift my baby either. It was no accident that I arrived at the hospital 20 minutes prior to delivering baby #2.


----------



## ziursrm (Sep 20, 2007)

30 min all natural breech at a birthcenter


----------



## springmama (Aug 30, 2006)

dd 1.5 hours
ds 1.5 hours
I thought that it wouldn't take as long with my 2nd but it did. He was 2 pounds bigger with shoulder distocia so I guess that's why. MW said that even when he was out to his belly she was still pulling on him to get him out. He was pretty beefy! It takes as long as it takes.


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

DD1 - 30mins. with epi on board but turned down.

DD2 - about 10 mins. all natural at a FSBC....she was only 4oz. less than dd1.


----------



## Lkg4dmcrc (Jan 6, 2006)

First DS -- cesarean never made it to pushing
Second DS (first vaginal birth) - all natural - 15 minutes of pushing


----------



## LotusBirthMama (Jun 25, 2005)

dd-20 minutes with epi still on

ds2-maybe 5 minutes (3-4 pushes) with the strongest epi on the planet!


----------



## shaywyn (Jul 3, 2004)

DD #1 pushed herself out. Well, my body was telling me to push and the nurses were yelling at me not to push because the doctor wasn't there yet. I was trying to do what they said and hold her in (impossible)







: So, one real push and she was out but I still say she was ready and did all the work. 8lbs 7oz.

DD #2, I pushed for two contractions, 6 or 7 pushes total I believe. She was 10lbs 12oz.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

I pushed for two hours, but that was reclining and directed. I think it was two hours of wasted energy, and that if I had just waited, my body would have gotten the baby out much quicker, when the time was actually right. Just because the cervix is fully dilated, it doesn't the body is ready for the baby to come out.


----------



## mamallama (Nov 22, 2001)

Pitocin induction, epidural. I woke up from my nap & told the nurse I thought I'd had a bowel movement. She checked me, and said the baby's head was visible.

I had no urge to push, so we just waited on the ob. She arrived & I started pushing 40 minutes later. I pushed (directed) for about 45 minutes.

I have birthed 3 babies, and I've only had the urge to push with 3 contractions.
My second child required two pushes (one for the head and one for the shoulders,) my third fell out with the first push.


----------



## pokeymama (Nov 10, 2007)

1.5 hours (birth center, natural). DS ended up being a compound presentation, and getting him under the pubic bone was the trouble. The midwife also thought some BM was in the way...I spent quite a while on the toilet trying to poop! (I don't know if that was included in the 1.5 hours..I can't find her notes and haven't finished the birth story!) That was hard.

I finally ended up on my back (something I swore I'd never do) for 3 pushes and that helped so much...turns out my Bradley instructor had done that with her compound presenter, too.


----------



## grumpybear (Oct 5, 2006)

For my son, I was induced with Pitocin but did not have any pain meds. I was on my back, legs on stirrups - I pushed for 25minutes


----------



## ahdoula (Sep 5, 2006)

DD 25 min with Epi

DS 5 min no meds

DD just fell out of me, at home!


----------



## rad (Jan 21, 2004)

All 4 have been born at home. My first I pushed for 45 minutes only to discover his hand by his cheek. It was keeping him from coming out. Once he moved it back in, He came out in 2-3 pushes. My next 3 were out in abut 2-3 pushes also.


----------



## coobabysmom (Nov 16, 2005)

2.15 hours... the time flew at the time, but was surprised it took sooo long. MW shouldn't have pushed me to start pushing.


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

first birth: i pushed for about 25 minutes. man, that was hard!
(second time around dd2 came out after 3 pushes)


----------



## Beppie (Oct 24, 2005)

20 minutes of pushing. It was an unmedicated birth too. Baby came very fast!


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

first- induced, no epi-7
second-uc in water-2 pushes


----------



## suprgrl (Sep 27, 2005)

DS1: about 20 minutes

DS2: 2 minutes

I guess they were just lined up right.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

With DD I pushed for 17 minutes.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

One hour 45 minutes.


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

With dd (my first) I pushed for about 10m. I was in the hosp with an epi and they had just started a pit drip b/c they told me I wasn't contracting (even through I was).


----------



## Shonahsmom (Mar 23, 2004)

Close to two hours (unmedicated, hands off vaginal birth w/midwife).


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

dd1 - 4 hours (compound presentation & asynclitic - that just SUCKED!)
dd2 - no pushing by me required - she came out all on her own (so like, a contraction for her head and a contraction about 2 min later for her body)
ds1 - again, no pushing required by me - I said, "I'm sure I'm pushing" and out he came!








ds2 - same thing - my body did the work. Not sure if he was born in one or two contractions though. May have been one for his head & one for his body, but not more than that.

Fwiw, all my births have been very fast. The first was just short of 10 hours (so 6 before that long pushing stage most likely due to a non-optimally positioned baby) but then they went 90 min., 41 min., and 2.5 hours after his brother (twins). So I guess I just go fast! All were natural, at home.


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pokeymama* 
I finally ended up on my back (something I swore I'd never do) for 3 pushes and that helped so much...turns out my Bradley instructor had done that with her compound presenter, too.

That's what happened to me with my first birth (and strangely enough, I *was* a Bradley instructor too!







)


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

2.5 hours. I had a natural birth w/ a hands off Bradley-friendly OB. I pushed standing up, sitting on the toilet, squatting, you name it. Ds was posterior, had a hand up at his face, and had a big head (98th %ile.)


----------



## barefootpoetry (Jul 19, 2007)

4 hours on my back with epi, ending in C-section.


----------



## merry-mary (Aug 9, 2007)

With DS I had an unmedicated hospital birth and pushed for about 2 1/2 hours. Total labor time was about 18 hours I think.

I am hopeful that what everyone says is right and that the second baby's labor will be a lot faster!


----------



## MommyinMN (Oct 18, 2007)

DD- 20 mins, on my back about an hour after I got an epidural.


----------



## straighthaircurly (Dec 17, 2005)

It was only about 4-5 pushes for me. The last stage went so quickly the nurse was trying to get me to not push to give the doc time to get in there from changing clothes. They didn't expect a first time mom to go that quick.


----------



## thefreckledmama (Jun 1, 2007)

With my first I pushed for an hour. If I hadn't had an epidural, and would have been allowed to sit up as opposed to lying flat on my back, I wholeheartedly believe it would have been considerably shorter.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

4 hours. Dd was OP.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

Mine was a UC. I pushed for 5 hours and 45 minutes! May or may not have something to do with the fact that I'm 5' 105lbs (non pregnant) and DD was 10 lbs.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Mine was 10 lbs., 1 oz., although I'm not nearly as petite as you!


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turquesa* 
Mine was 10 lbs., 1 oz., although I'm not nearly as petite as you!

wow, that's a big OP baby! DD was OP but turned during labour.


----------



## hempmama (Dec 16, 2004)

6 (self directed) pushes in 2 contractions, sort of curled over sitting up. DD was OP and *stayed* that way on the way out. Yowch.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frontierpsych* 
wow, that's a big OP baby! DD was OP but turned during labour.

Ditto my Dd. Who are you anyway? My alter-ego??


----------



## UrbanCrunchyMama (Aug 7, 2007)

I arrived at the hospital fully dilated and +2 and had already been holding our daughter in (despite my urge to push) for about an hour. The hospital staff was all in a panic because they couldn't find her heartbeat, so they had me push in the lithotomy position (instead of standing like I wanted) AND they cut an episiotomy.







I pushed for 30 minutes.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

#1-at home, 20 min of pushing, no tears 6lbs15oz
#2-unmedicated hospital birth, 9 minutes of pushing, no tears 6lbs8oz
A


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turquesa* 
Ditto my Dd. Who are you anyway? My alter-ego??









could be, lol! I'm vegan, I love to read and write and cook!


----------



## KC in KS (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm sure I replied to this back when the thread was new, but after my 2nd's birth, I learned something new. He also got "caught up" just at crowning, and needed an assist to come out, just like my first. My OB's theory is that I've got a small pelvic bone on the left side that's slightly misaligned, causing problems just at that point. So for this coming birth, I'll be seeing our osteopath to try to realign that bone!


----------



## lisarussell (Jan 24, 2005)

baby #1- 20 min, 3-4 pushes, hospital, lying on my back at a 45 degree angle with feet resting in stirrups (not strapped down)

baby #2- didn't push at all, she just slid out while i tried not to push in the front seat of an Audi, semi-sitting

baby #3- 1 really hard push just for her head, on my hands & knees in the kitchen

baby #4- pushed for like an hour, squatting, even though I had to urge to push, i only pushed because i knew the nature of the ctx had changed and i wanted her out. THEN my H20 broke and she came through without my added pushing, fairly easily and quickly. i should have rested- all that unnecessary pushing gave me my 1st hemorrhoid in my life and strained my thigh muscles for a very long time and i ended up constipated for 3 weeks. OUCH.

baby #5- one good long hard push for her head (semi-squat, all alone in the bathroom)

baby #6- about 45 minutes of pushing contractions, and 2-3 big long pushes for her- I tore a little, too but she was born oddly, she was a brow presentation and her head didn't come out a little at a time (2steps forward, 1 step back) like it's supposed to, she went from not even crowning, to suddenly she's born up to her elbows, then she stopped for a minute before her bum and legs came through. Long story is in my blog.


----------



## simonboy'smommy (Jan 22, 2007)

I pushed about 2 1/2 hours, but it would have been shorter if I had not been on my back. I was partially sitting up, but not enough. I got as comfortable as possible in the bed and didn't want to move (it hurt!) Now I realize I should have moved around, but there are also about 100 other things I'll do differently next time in addition to that!!!


----------



## THBVsMommy (Mar 13, 2007)

less than 10 minutes


----------



## moodymaximus (Nov 13, 2007)

i pushed for about 4-6 pushes, which was about 30 min in duration. it felt very fast, and i'm sure if i wasn't in the hospital with everyone standing around me and tellining me how to push and when to push (thanks goodness they didn't do the countdonw or anyting like this), it would have been even faster.

i had long lulls between contractions at that stage, and i wasn't sure if it was "okay". after 15 hours of non-stop contractions i was a bit suprised and unprepared. now i know that this is totally normal.









(it was unmedicated birth)


----------



## moodymaximus (Nov 13, 2007)

it was really helpful to know that different babies=different durations, as i sort of assumed that my third would be the same as the first two (DD, about 30 min, 4-6 pushes, DS 2-3 pushes, very fast, my body pushed). as we are planning a UC, i told myself that if my pushing is longer than that, then maybe this means we have a problem. but maybe not. good to know.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisarussell* 
baby #1- 20 min, 3-4 pushes, hospital, lying on my back at a 45 degree angle with feet resting in stirrups (not strapped down)

baby #2- didn't push at all, she just slid out while i tried not to push in the front seat of an Audi, semi-sitting

baby #3- 1 really hard push just for her head, on my hands & knees in the kitchen

baby #4- pushed for like an hour, squatting, even though I had to urge to push, i only pushed because i knew the nature of the ctx had changed and i wanted her out. THEN my H20 broke and she came through without my added pushing, fairly easily and quickly. i should have rested- all that unnecessary pushing gave me my 1st hemorrhoid in my life and strained my thigh muscles for a very long time and i ended up constipated for 3 weeks. OUCH.

baby #5- one good long hard push for her head (semi-squat, all alone in the bathroom)

baby #6- about 45 minutes of pushing contractions, and 2-3 big long pushes for her- I tore a little, too but she was born oddly, she was a brow presentation and her head didn't come out a little at a time (2steps forward, 1 step back) like it's supposed to, she went from not even crowning, to suddenly she's born up to her elbows, then she stopped for a minute before her bum and legs came through. Long story is in my blog.


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

45 minutes with DD1, 25 with DD2.

I have to say I definitely "pushed" with my first birth. For my second, I knew better (first birth really made me realize a lot of things), and it was more like my body just had one great big dry heave where I could no longer control what was happening down there and she just came out.


----------



## Sage_SS (Jun 1, 2007)

7 minutes. All seven were hell. She was 10 lbs and 22".


----------



## amitymama (Nov 17, 2006)

I pushed for about 2 1/2 hours with my DD.


----------



## 3cuties (Mar 4, 2006)

Over 4 hours. But my baby was posterior positioned.


----------



## RoadBuddy (May 19, 2005)

maybe 45 minutes? It was a hospital birth, no drugs, and I had arrived there complete and ready to push. I used a stool, squatting, and sitting up in bed (with a bar to hold onto). Small-medium tear which healed easily and was no problem . The pushing iteslf was awful. I wish someone had told me that contractions are easy compared to pushing.


----------



## vloky (Apr 29, 2006)

5.5 hours and then a c-section.


----------



## yoginisarah (Dec 20, 2007)

75 minutes with #1. His head was super duper coned when he came out too.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

I pushed for 20 minutes, 8 contractions. But I *didn't* push while my body tried to for several hours while I had the urge but wasn't dilated.


----------



## momasana (Aug 24, 2007)

I birthed at home and pushed for about 40 minutes. My baby was 8lbs 3 oz, and I did not tear.


----------



## olive&pimiento (May 15, 2006)

Over 5 hours for a 9#4oz butterball.


----------



## eveblac (Feb 13, 2007)

30 min, in hosp "natural"

but odd part here, I didn't WANT to push I did it just to avoid an epidural, I knew if I was "ready to push" they couldn't administer it.

Honestly my body told me I wouldn't have to push. I did it anyways because I had no choice...

#2 is coming up in April-ish, perhaps May, and we'll see how long that takes... I've been having dreams & visions of a no-push breech labor.


----------



## mlec (May 29, 2005)

About 5 1/2 hrs. of pushing for my first birth.


----------



## Flor (Nov 19, 2003)

I was 4 pushes, too. I had watched too much "Baby Story" and thought I had like a hour left to go or something. I remember saying, "What is that feeling?" and the doc said, "The baby's shoulders." I was shocked (and happy!). The labor was several hours of course, but the pushing was over in a few minutes.


----------



## mama_ani (Aug 2, 2007)

I've never pushed more than four times with any of my babies including my first.
I cannot even imagine pushing for hours... I just can't imagine it.


----------



## mrsfussypants (Apr 10, 2007)

Out in 3 pushes. Easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hospital birth, induced with Pitocin.

2 hours from first drop of Pit to baby being born, about 30 minutes of pushing, no urge to push.


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

Natural hospital birth, after 3 days of hard back labor, baby turned just as I started to push and was out within 20 minutes. I don't think I had more than 3 pushing contractions, with long breaks in between, but MW was yelling at me to push harder because his heart-rate was dropping during contractions and if he didn't come out soon they had a surgical team waiting. So I'm glad it was fast







.


----------



## HappyFox05 (Apr 11, 2007)

Non-medicated birth, pushed for 2 hours. Hospital birth attended for the most part by a very nice L&D nurse. I had very strong pushing urges but also had an anterior lip, so was told not to push if I could help it. When the lip was finally gone, the urge to push as well as the strength of the contractions was greatly diminished. That confused me! She was 6lbs, 13oz & I ended up with a 2nd degree tear.


----------



## dianna11 (Dec 3, 2004)

With DD#1, I think I pushed for about 10 minutes!

I'm fearing what baby #2 will do


----------



## zoedeansmom (Jun 21, 2007)

It's amazing how much this varies! With my first, it was about 15 minutes! (8lbs, 7oz)
I'm curious to see what happens the #2, expected in just a few weeks!


----------



## littlelentils (Feb 15, 2007)

30 minutes.. although it felt shorter.


----------



## mommycrunch (Jan 4, 2008)

DD #1 20ish min. Posterior baby (OUCH)
DD #2 2-3min. After the second push, I leaned back and DD popped out without another push!


----------



## HappyFox05 (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamieCatheryn* 
I *didn't* push while my body tried to for several hours while I had the urge but wasn't dilated.

Same here. That was the hardest part - not pushing.


----------



## art_teachermommy (Dec 17, 2007)

37 hours of labor and 20 mins. of pushing
pushing was the best part of all...especially on the birthing stool!


----------



## lauradbg (Oct 5, 2004)

1st baby--2 1/2 hours of pushing (9 lbs. 4 oz., 22 inches)

2nd baby--out in 3 pushes after having read Hypnobirthing.(7 lbs. 11 oz., 20 inches)

Bit of a difference there and both fantastic births!


----------



## Girlprof (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RoadBuddy* 
maybe 45 minutes? It was a hospital birth, no drugs, and I had arrived there complete and ready to push. I used a stool, squatting, and sitting up in bed (with a bar to hold onto). Small-medium tear which healed easily and was no problem . The pushing iteslf was awful. I wish someone had told me that contractions are easy compared to pushing.

THis is pretty much me exactly.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RoadBuddy* 
The pushing iteslf was awful. I wish someone had told me that contractions are easy compared to pushing.

I'm the opposite. Contractions sucked. I wished I was dead. Pushing felt so, so good.


----------



## GrowingCrunchy (Oct 30, 2007)

1st baby (induced, epidural)- 4 pushes
2nd baby (induced, iv pain med)- 5 pushes and broken collar bone with 9lb 2oz'er.
3rd baby (100% natural)- 4 pushes and a very surprised mw who hadn't believed me








4th baby (mostly natural)- 3 pushes within 10 minutes of being checked at 8cm and 5 minutes of having baby's heart rate plummet. Same mw who caught #3 finally knew what I could do and told me to get that baby out NOW. Ds was born with a double wrapped cord and a true knot! SO glad I stuck with the same mw.


----------

